# what I learned in my shop today



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

1. I swear too much
2. Measure twice and cut once still doesn't matter if your math was wrong to start with
3. I swear too much
4. I am a lousy aim with a hammer
5. I swear too much
6. You should wear gloves installing a new bandsaw blade on sawmill as it is very sharp
7. You probably know what goes here
8. I have no ice cream in the house
9. I didn't really swear after that

How was your day?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

A poet Monte. You're a real poet. Give us another


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Now I see why we are buddies!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Aparently better than yours! I got free wood.Hope your hands are ok, get some ice cream!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Agreed with all of the above.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I recognize those days!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Were you installing a 3/4 inch blade too? Yeah I needed a bandaid too. Lol


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

eat more chicken


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I shouldn't start working on a project that's not particularly interesting, just to get busy.
I'd be better off relaxing on a chair having an ice cream.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

How was my day?

You made it better; I had a good laugh!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

HAAAAAAA….Fantastic. My day or night was made better by this. Thank you!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Notice how sophisticated Monte is? He "swears". I cuss.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I never heard myself swear in my shop. The neighbors might argue that.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol. Thanks for posting. That was funny.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

What the @*&^ do you mean there is no %^*#$ ice cream. THAT IS TOTALLY UN %#@& ACCEPTABLE


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

You could add My math was right, I measured right, and I still marked the wrong measurement! After I get mad I laugh at myself.

Ice cream makes you fat. LOL!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Monte! I was working on some picture frames today. They went perfect! Someone HAD to be having a rotten day for me to have such a good one. Thanks for taking my bad mojo for a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought a preowned mortising machine and tomorrow I'm buying a preowned 6" grizzly jointer. Looking forward to the new things I am going to be able to do in my shop.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I did too much yard work today and got no shop time in


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Now I know how I got so horse, it's the swearing part that did me in.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Doc S, My measurements got a whole lot better with a right bhanded tape measure, that you hold in your left hand and extend right to left so it reads right side up and you mark with your right hand.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I always measure correctly..I swear it's that darn folding ruler that is out of adjustment.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! I'll keep it in mind. (Unless I'm PO'd) LOL!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/hide-and-seek/201205/hell-yes-the-7-best-reasons-swearing

The above link to Psychology Today lists seven good reasons for swearing. Or as Jeff Goldblum put it: " Ever gone a week without a rationalization? On the other hand, never, *never *run out of ice cream.


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

if i got a jar
threw away lid for easier accessibility
put in .25 for every outburst
soon i could buy a new truck to haul my ice cream


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"9. I didn't really swear after that
How was your day?"

No swearing for me yesterday….(which is rare for me)
Mine was a pretty good day. After being in the ranks of the unemployed since December 21, I got a job!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

TN Joe, I'm surely elated that empolyment has entered you lives again! Full time with benefits I sincerely hope.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations Joe!
I hope it goes great for you (well… as good as any job can go)
Buzz


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Job? Isn't that a book in the Bible?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Joe, glad about the job. The more taxpayers the better.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Bar of soap for mouth
2. Go back and finish high school
3. Bar of soap for mouth
4. throw hammer in trash and use glue.
5. Bar of soap for mouth
6. Stop babying hands make them tougher.
7. You probably know what I'm going to say here.
8. Get your a** to the store and buy some.
9. The soap did it's job.

Was I of any help? hahaha

Ok all joking aside, Sunday I learned to not be careless and pay attention and an attention getter I got, Kickback into the hand on sunday being careless on the TS lucky it wasn't as serious as it could have been, aside dropping my bike in the HEB parking lot once again being careless, I'm just not thinking this week.

Congrats Joe!


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats, Joe on landing a job!

I got "downsized" out of position in IT at the university in March of 2011. Looked for work for 2 years. Apparently nobody wanted to hire a 60 year old IT guy  In March of this year, unemployment finally ran out. So I stopped lookin' and declared myself officially retired (instead of officially unemployed). Still have about another year until Social Security kicks in, but we don't have any money issues so…. life is good.

It's tough out there. Good to hear about someone getting a job.

Oh… and I only swore a little bit in the shop yesterday. NOTHING like when I have to do plumbing repairs though.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was with you till you said, "no ice cream in the house".............Now that's where I draw the line…. LOL . Oh, and, p.s.-I only cuss when somethin happens…........which is bout every minute and a half..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

my day was as yours and i swear to much


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Had a better day, got the bearings for the old Atlas saw motor, pressed them on and put it back together.
It does not have any brushes, has a centrifugal clutch that opens a switch to disconnect a power lead,can
not figure how it works, but it must be an induction repulsion motor of some type, has the wiring diagram
on the junction box so I can reverse rotation, run it on 110 or 220. Has the wrong size shaft for my 
pulleys, so I have to buy a new pulley. Then I looked at the mounting base. It is the wrong size, have 
to build an adapter plate so I can bolt it to the saw. Then I remembered, I am in my woodworking shop,
it looks more like a repair shop. The Atlas saw top is halfway finished as a router table top, a 4' X 5' work
bench has the 1949 Delta table saw parts spread over it waiting for the motor shop to finish figure out
the wiring set up on the old bullet motor that came without a junction box or wiring diagram. The new
mobile base is setting on the floor because I do not want to put it under the saw base until I get the 
85 lb motor reinstalled, because it is easier to install if you tip the saw on its side. I think I have become
a tool junkie. I did have to do woodworking to make the new mobile base, and the new towel racks
for my bathroom remodel. K & N just called and will ransom my motor back to me for $30 with the 
wiring diagram. By tonight, I should have the Delta back together, but if I want to run it on 220, I 
am going to have to install the new breaker panel. Oh well, I might get to do some woodworking 
next week. But I have not used any overdescriptive verbal comments, I have stayed out of trouble
and off street corners, my kids still speak to me and my two grandsons invited me to their weddings
this summer at my sons barbeque where he showed off the trophy lion and tiger hides he and his
son got on his African bow hunting safari last summer. The Doctor still does not think ice cream is
good for me but i think I can make it without it. Monte, I think you need some great grand kids
to mellow you out.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Or… you call out 5/8" as the measurement and mark it on 3/8". More decorative firewood. 
How much cussing is too much? If it's in your head, it doesn't count. If there is no one around except you to hear it, it doesn't count. There. That solved that problem.
No ice cream huh? since I can't don't eat it anymore, no big deal. But if the beer fridge is empty at the end of the day, the search for the truck keys begins.
Hammer aim? Practice practice practice, but who wants to so don't use one anymore than you have to and with your thumb out of the way.
Bandsaw blades will bite, but sometimes when you are fumbling with the thing with gloves, it gets away from you and hits you on the arm, leg or face. Ouch. 
So you see, you can rationalize any problem away if you think hard enough on it.
But always remember: "the worst day in the shop ALWAYS beats a good day at work". 
Have fun and work safely.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Of course if there are people around… "Bad Word!, Bad Word!" Is a somewhat acceptable substitute for the real thing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Bluepine38*, 30 bucks! Damn! ( Not swearing, emphasis, LOL) The guy here wanted 65 per hour to even look at my Grizzly motor! On the other hand I did get my 220 in after a few wrong turns (left instead of right).

*Randy,* (What the - - - k are you doing ( again not swearing) a table saw can kill you!

*Joe*, Don't ever forget what it's like without the job, but keep up woodworking. I'm happy for you.

It's always better when my errors are on the* too long *side. LOL! Walking away from what I am doing and coming back when my head is clear has been a saving grace.

Wal Mart had ice cream on sale!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the smile Monte!

Had a good day yesterday considering the internet, phone and cable were all down.

Does is make me sophisticated that I don't swear or cuss? I'm a blasphemer. (Sorry to the guy upstairs)


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i had to go to the dentist and have a tooth pulled,so not the best.maybe tomorrow will be better….


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Thomas* I stayed out of the shop two days after that. LOL

*Whitebeast88* I'm looking at a possible root canal if not a new crown replacing the old 20 year old one.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy, It's not when you're out of the shop I'm worried about….LOL!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

balidoug, interesting link and rationalization. I have kn own a few who much have been very well balanced ;-))


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I had one of those days today too! Not in the work room, in my yard doing yard work with two 6 month old lab puppies. I'm not sure what the neighbors think of me anymore. But I did go out this morning and bought ice cream before all hell broke lose in my back yard. However, the Bud Light is working so much better than ice cream and both pups are now snug as a bug in my bed, till I have to go in there and kick them out.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Ever seen the movie 'The Patriot'? In the beginning where Mel is trying to be a chairbler and his children have learned to be around when he is testing his work. His chair holds him for a brief few seconds before colapse and his tirade ensues with throwing it into a pile of previous failures.
How hard can a sliding dovetail be? #

```
$%&*$
```
%&!!!!
I'll be on my third banana rack after I cool down. I wanted to make it out of cherry anyways.


----------

